# Ken Gonyea, Jr of Landstar Inway Trucking



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I can't say enuf about the guy who hauls my bees for me. Ken Gonyea, Jr. is a really reliable trucker. And he doesn't just sit in the truck and drive. He has his own beesuit and gloves and gets out of the truck when it is time to unload.

Last saturday Ken brought his rig to my place and left it for us to load while he went to a wedding w/ his wife and then sunday they went leaf peeping in the Adirondacks. We got the load on, netted and strapped, and then sunday afternoon he came and got it and took it home. I left for SC on sunday in the morning. Ken left for SC on monday morning.

When he got here at one pm we unloaded the bees. He and I unstrapped and then he got on top to throw off the boards and to unnet the bees. "My favorite part.", he said in jest. Then while I unloaded the hives he folded the nets. And then he went around the yard straightening up covers and supers.

Maybe this is common amongst other migratory beekeepers, but I've seen guys who don't even get out of the truck to roll their own starps.

Ken costs a little bit more than other truckers that I've heard of and used, but he's worth it in my opinion.

Anybody who would like his contact info, pm me. He hauls for Landstar Inway Trucking.


----------

